# Elektromeister notwendig in Industriebetrieb?



## Zimbo30 (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

arbeite in einem Industriebetrieb in der  Papierbranche in der Elektrowerkstatt. Wir sind hier zu dritt (2 Gesellen und  ein meister). Nun ist unser Meister schon ca ein halbes Jahr krank und man weiß  auch nicht genau ob er überhaupt noch mal kommen kann. Nun meine Frage. Könnte  man die Instandhaltung auch ohne Meister weiterführen oder brauch man dazu einen  Meister(eventuell Vorschrift?)? 


Wäre über eine Antwort dankbar  

Gruss


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ausser ein Geselle ist von der HWK für VDE etc. zugelassen.
Glaube das wir es aber selten geben.


----------



## Zimbo30 (17 Januar 2007)

Gibt es da irgendeine Vorschrift? Wenn ja, wo steht die?
Und kann die Firma nicht auf einen Meister einer Zweigstelle
unserer Firma zurück greifen ohne das er bei uns arbeitet?


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2007)

Naja wer soll bei euch überprüfen ob alles nach VDE 701/702 100 und 113 läuft. Frag mal bei der Handwerkskammer nach wo das mit dem Meister steht. Für Elektroarbeiten muss ein eingetragener Meister die Firma führen, ie Firma sein, oder in der Firma angestellt sein. 
Ausser ie HWK / IHK erlaubt etwas anderes, dies ist mir aber nur bei Meisterschülern oder in Extremfällen bekannt und sicher nicht für Dauerlösungen.

Warum machst du den nicht den Meister?


----------



## Boxy (18 Januar 2007)

Industriebetrieb?
Evtl. kommt da ja auch ein Ingeneur in Frage! oder?


----------



## Zimbo30 (18 Januar 2007)

Wollte mich halt vorher erst mal informieren ob man überhaupt einen brauch. Und unserem Hauptwerk wo ca 600 Leute arbeiten hat es Meister, Techniker und auch Ingenieur in der Elektroabteilung. Deshalb dachte ich das man in unserem Werk keinen bräuchte. Überprüft werden wir von unserer Gebäudeversicherung. Die schickt jährlich einen unabhänigen Elektroingenieur der einen Tag lang Stichproben (FI-Messungen, Sichtrüfungen, etc.) macht.


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2007)

Boxy schrieb:


> Industriebetrieb?
> Evtl. kommt da ja auch ein Ingeneur in Frage! oder?


 
Wenn er eine Zulassung HWK hat ja. Ich kenne nur einen einzigen Ingeneur der die hat. Der hat bei der Innung aber für Kurse belegen müssen. Der ist aber auch Fit, sein Dad hat eine Elektro Firma.

Eleketromeister ist glaub immer HWK zulassung, sonst darf er den Titel auch gar nicht tragen / haben.


----------



## PeterEF (18 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

es muß bei Euch eine verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft (VEFK) geben, die vom Chef schriftlich dazu bestellt wurde. (Sollte es keine VEFK geben, kann das üble Folgen haben)
Dies muß mindestens ein Elektromeister sein (ob HWK oder IHK ist schnurz), aber auch Elektrotechniker oder -ing. ist möglich. Der regelt dann alles, was für einen sicheren Betrieb, Wartung und Instandhaltung notwendig ist. 

s.a. DIN VDE 1000-10.


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2007)

Also der Handwerkskammer ist das mittlerweile ziemlich wurscht,
jeder höher qualifizierte Elektriker bekommt die Zulassung von der HWK.

Das umfasst konkret:
- Meister
- Staatlich gepr. Techniker
- Dipl. Ing.
natürlich nur in entsprechender Fachrichtung.

Jeder der o.g. Bildungsstände kann sich selbstständig machen, seinen Betrieb bei der HWK/Innung anmelden ...

Edit: Wurde größtenteils von Peter schon gesagt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Also der Handwerkskammer ist das mittlerweile ziemlich wurscht,
> jeder höher qualifizierte Elektriker bekommt die Zulassung von der HWK.
> 
> Das umfasst konkret:
> ...


 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Bin zwar in HKW und Innung dabei, aber weiss es nimmer so genau.

Zum Selbständig machen.
Also Dipl. Ing. braucht für Elektroarbeiten noch einen Schein von Innung oder HWK.
Techniker geht nicht, der braucht Meister HWK, Elektrotechnik oder Elektroinstallation. Das weiss ich ganz sicher weil ich war vorher statl. gepr. Steuerungs- und Automatisieungstechniker, mein Kumpel statl. gepr. Techniker Elektrotechnik. Haben beide Meisterschulbank gedrückt. Er Elektroinstallation, ich Elektotechnik. 

Zu Arbeiten:
IHK Meister geht nur wenn auch irgend eien Prüfung für die VDE hat (Nicht nur Teil 0100), also geammte VDE.

Dann halt den Schein für die 701/702/113/100 Prüfung. Aber dne hat eh jeder deutsche Elektriker/Elektroniker, die werden ja in der Lehre schon gemacht.

Ein IHK Meister ist nicht unbedingt eine richtige Fachkraft. 
Die IHK Meisterprüfung hat nicht wirklich etwas mit der Fachlichen Praxis zu tun. Beim Tariflohn ist es auch schön zu sehen. Da hat der mit HWK abschluss gleich mal 327,xx Euro mehr als der IHK`ler.
Ansich ist der IHK Meister ein Vorarbeiter, also kümmerst sich um Arbeitseinteilung, Materialbeschaffung, aufteilung der Arbeitskraft etc.
Sehr schön kann man es beim Lehrplan der IHK München sehen.

Passt übrigens bei Meister Fernstudium auf, das sind die IHK.

PS: Ich wollte vor kurzen flink zusäzlich den IHK Metall Meister noch machen. Der Teil 1 und 2 dauert nur paar Wochen und kostet wenig. 
Da ist aber nahzu nichts drinn was Praktisch was bringen würde.


Hoffe ist hilfreich und keiner ist mir böse wenn ich das hier so offen schriebe oder einen Fehler gemacht habe.


----------



## maxi (18 Januar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es muß bei Euch eine verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft (VEFK) geben, die vom Chef schriftlich dazu bestellt wurde. (Sollte es keine VEFK geben, kann das üble Folgen haben)
> Dies muß mindestens ein Elektromeister sein (ob HWK oder IHK ist schnurz), aber auch Elektrotechniker oder -ing. ist möglich. Der regelt dann alles, was für einen sicheren Betrieb, Wartung und Instandhaltung notwendig ist.
> ...


 
Hm stimmt, wenn die keinerlei Neuanlagen und Veränderungen vornehmen oder neue Anlagen kaufen bräuchten die gar nicht unbedingt einen Meister.


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2007)

Techniker würde laut Auskunft meiner zuständigen HWK (Niederbayern/Oberpfalz),
genau so problemlos gehen wie Meister und Dipl.Ing..
Das ist wohl im Zuge der letzten großen Reform der HWK's so geändert worden.
Mit problemlos meine ich auch insbesondere ohne zusätzliche Befähigungsnachweise etc.

Wie Industriemeister im speziellen gehandhabt wird, da kann ich mich nicht zu äußern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Januar 2007)

Unser Chef hat schon gesagt das ich in der Richtung dann was machen soll. Was würdet ihr den empfehlen, wie lange dauert z.B Meister oder Techniker in Abendschule und was kostet es ungefähr?


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Unser Chef hat schon gesagt das ich in der Richtung dann was machen soll. Was würdet ihr den empfehlen, wie lange dauert z.B Meister oder Techniker in Abendschule und was kostet es ungefähr?



Also über die Kosten kann man pauschal wenig sagen. Meine Techniker Ausbildung war "kostenlos" also ich habe keine Gebühren zahlen müssen, aber die Kosten für Bücher, Fahrtkosten, etc. waren nicht so wild. Die Meisterschule in Kaiserslautern hatte auch ohne Gebühren eine Top Ausstattung. Auch die Meister Ausbildung war gebührenfrei allerdings musste man die Prüfungsgebühren an die HWK abdrücken. 

Meisterschule Vollzeit ~1Jahr / Teilzeit ~2Jahre 
Technikerschule Vollzeit  ~2Jahre / Teilzeit ~4Jahre
Kombiniert Vollzeit ~2Jahre.

Die Aufgabengebiete sind recht unterschiedlich. Vor allem wenn man die verschiedene Fachrichtungen betrachtet.


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Januar 2007)

Also muss in in Teilzeit machen. Aber was ist sinnvoller? Techniker ist schon anspruchsvoller, oder?


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Also muss in in Teilzeit machen. Aber was ist sinnvoller? Techniker ist schon anspruchsvoller, oder?



Als ich als Techniker höre solche einen Satz ja gerne
Aber man tut damit den Meistern echt unrecht. Die haben eine Fülle von Aufgaben zu erfüllen und bei denen ist die Zeit schon sehr knapp bemessen.
Was wären denn Deiner Meinung nach die Aufgaben die Du erfüllen sollst/musst?


----------



## Zimbo30 (20 Januar 2007)

Eigentlich alles was in der elektrischen Instandhaltung so anfällt. Inspektionen,  Änderungen an Maschinen, bauen auch mal nen Lichtverteiler, usw.


----------



## Antonio (20 Januar 2007)

Wenn du auf Fachwissen mehr Wert legst, dann ist der Techniker auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung. Bei den Meister wird viel mehr in Richtung Organisation und Mitarbeiterführung gearbeitet.


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2007)

Antonio schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Fachwissen mehr Wert legst, dann ist der Techniker auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung. Bei den Meister wird viel mehr in Richtung Organisation und Mitarbeiterführung gearbeitet.



Alles richtig + der Kaufmännische Teil kommt beim Techniker sehr kurz.


----------



## Falcon4 (20 Januar 2007)

Hm traust Du Dir zu 4 Jahre abendschule? Ich denke mal sogar 2 Jahre sind hart. Obwohl ich die Technikerschule absolviert habe sage ich mal ist es fast egal ob Du Techniker- oder Meisterschule machst! Denn wenn Du lernwillig bist und Dir sachen auch selbst aneignen kannst dann solltest Du mit dem Meister genau so weit kommen wie mit dem Techniker und umgekehrt. Solltest Du eine Eintragung ins Installateurverzeichnis tatsächlich benötigen solltest Du doch eher den HWK-Meister machen. DEnn die machen meines Wissens den TREI-schein der laut NiederspannungsAnschlussVerordnung ,siehe hierzu ZVEH.de, gleich mit was beim Techniker nicht unbedingt der Fall ist. ABer auch den kann man nachholen und die Prüfung extra seperat ablegen.
Noch mal zur Schulform/dauer has Du Familie? Wie wird die Firma zum Thema abendschule stehen d.h. kommst Du pünktlich weg bzw. musst Du Samstags arbeiten etc. etc.
NAchtrag:
Bei uns ist das so: Wir sind auf einem Firmengelände und unser STandortbetreiber hat mehrere E-Ings. und auch E-Meister aber die haben keine Eintragung ins Installateurverzeichnis und erweitern trotzdem. Ich auch nicht. Allerdings erzeugen die auch selbst strom und kaufen nur einen Teil zu.


----------



## Falcon4 (21 Januar 2007)

Hi ich nochmal ziehe Dir mal die Handwerksordnung rein §§ 2 und 3 hier der Link: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/hwo/BJNR014110953.html#BJNR014110953BJNG000102377
wenn Ihr ein Hilfsbetrieb seit benötigt ihr keine Eintragung zumindest lese ich das so heraus. 
Wir, als Eli´s, sind bei uns definitiv ein Hilfsbetrieb.


----------



## nade (21 Januar 2007)

Also E-Handwerksmeister ist:
Teil 1 Praxis // EIB, Telefonanlagenfu** (??unbewertet?? ohne Zertifikat??) VDE Messungen im Installationsbereich also Zählerschrank, Schukosteckdose, CEE-Steckdose..., Hardware wie auch Software für (Rolltor, Luftschleier, Absaugung mit 2 Stellen, Kompressorsteuerung mit Hand/Auto) auf einer Übertriebenen 312er mit 1*32 Eingänge und 2*16 Relaiseausgängen.

Teil2 Fachtheorie // Projektieren und Kalkulieren und VDE Theorie

Teil3 BWL/Recht/Buchführung Was wohl... Theorie und Zahlenschieberei...

Teil4 Berufs und Ausbildungspädagogik kann man sich Sparen wenn man den Aubilderschein hat.

Hab den Handwerksmeister auch letztes Jahr gemacht in Vollzeit (10 Monaten).
Also wer SPS mehr als nur Hobby macht und da schon beim Lernen keine Probleme hatte wird wenn beim Kaufmännischen.. Buchführung noch einen  Brocken vor die Füße kriegen aber sonst selbst bei pirmasenser Erfinder des Begriffes "Doseklatscher" der BAP, BO, AA etwas larifari rüber Brachte aber mit  1-2 Wochen vor den Prüfungen dem relevanten Stoff bekommen ist mit Willen sogar schwerere Prüfung als die davor zu bewerkstelligen.
Also wenn ma net als der Beste raus gehen will brauch ma nur Berufserfahrung und es Gehör für Relevantes nebst dem Logischen.
Weis nicht wie verbissen die Teilzeitler dran waren, aber meinten das Teilzeit heavy ist.
Fand nur die "Kanone" für den "Spatz" zu beschießen öhhhh programieren bisken übertrieben. Aber gegenüber der A020 dies bestimmt auch gekonnt hätte wars mit "Bildschas mohle" etwas bequemer^^.


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ... pirmasenser Erfinder des Begriffes "Doseklatscher" ...




R.O.L.F. 
Ich lach mich weg!


----------



## maxi (21 Januar 2007)

Boah ich hats viel schwerer in Teil 1 und 2  Dafür aber auch alles gemacht was Elektrotechnik hergibt.
Hatte zum Beispiel alle Bussysteme (Can, Profibus, Lean, SSI usw.)
Mords viel Mechanik und Werkstoffkunde dabei
Alle Perversionen von Kabelberechnungen und Verlegung.
CAD, DDS, WSCAD, Angebotserstellung, Netzberechnungen, Nachkalkulation etc.
Dann halt den kompletten elektronik Bereich usw.

Wir hatten aber welche bei uns die nur Telekommuniktionstechnik, oder nur Installationstechnik, oder welche nur Anlagen oder Enegrietechnik machten.

Ich habe für alles fast 2 Jahr gebraucht, aber halt auch Teil 1 und 2 mit sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## nade (21 Januar 2007)

Ich gestehe habe mal von ab das nicht so breites Spektrum in Projektieren viel Leitungsberechnung aus Erfahrungswerte hin "geballert" ohne mal in der VDE nachzuschauen obs so geht.
Ebenso gestehe ich das ich "Minimalstprinzip" angewandt hab und nicht mehr als nötig gelernt habe. Einiges da hab ich in den Prüfungen mich zurückhalten müssen und nicht laut reinzuschreien... so ein unlogischer Scheißdreck das geht so überhaupt nicht.
Z.B. Personaleinsatzplan... bis auf die letzte Stunde voll geklatscht ohne auch nur mal ne halbe Stunde Freilauf für nicht Vorhergesehenes. Kenne eigentlich außer industrielle Fertigung keinen Handwerksbetrieb der auf die Sekunde sagen kann wie lange welche Arbeit dauert.
Was ich gehasst hab war den Buchführungs"dreck" a) im Handwerk ganricht die Zeit b) eh ein Steuerberater der dafür bezahlt wird.
Das Soll und HAben hin und her schieben is Mittelalterlicher scheißdreck um nacher heraus zu finden das kein Geld in der Portokasse, dem Bankonto und keinen Kredit mehr genehmigt bekommen zu kriegen und die letzten 500€ "für ein Ticket nach Brasilien" (Sponsored by Rudi Prinz) besser investiert sind.

Zotos wenn dann R.O.F.L. weilderweil Roling Over Lauthing Floor nicht wirklich möglich ist. Illegal function call. ^^
Und kennste etwa einen Herr Rein(fall)?


----------



## zotos (21 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zotos wenn dann R.O.F.L. weilderweil Roling Over Lauthing Floor nicht wirklich möglich ist. Illegal function call. ^^
> Und kennste etwa einen Herr Rein(fall)?




 Es müsste eh R.O.K.L. lauten... bin ja der Fönig

Ich kenne den Herrn Rein(fall) nicht. Wo hast Du den Meister gemacht? Ich warzur Technikerausbildung in Kaiserslautern (an der Meisterschule) die ist wirklich gut.


----------



## nade (21 Januar 2007)

also Roling  Over Kocks Lauthing is auch nicht schlecht 
Da relativ Zentrale lage... TR 50km KL ca 70km und SB 50km in SB.
Ok runde 1700 Teuro Gebühr + VDE + Prüfungsmaterial + Bücher + Prüfungsgebühr war schon einiges zusammen gekommen.
BAP hatte diesen Maschinenbaustudentsche und Mastekletterer beim Bund garnicht drauf.... BWL zwar ok aber halt zu sehr auf Industrie und Planen Projektieren wußt ers nicht besser und denPrüfungsumfang auf ein 3.tel runtergeredet.War nacher von Wiederholer bestätigt das 3Facher Prüfungsumfang bei uns war.
Nun ja KL hat keine Ganztagsmeister geholt und TR muß wohl so raulisch sein das 3 aus Saarburg und Trier nach SB kamen. Der Trierer hatte in der Firma direkt neben der Kammer gearbeitet (Natus).

Ach ja sein stolz Prahlen das er sein Auto auf Gas umgerüstet hatte gab einmal einen bösen Lacher da kam mal so ein "Einwurf" ja mein Auto lief heute morgen auch mit Gas... (Der Einwurf kam von einem der die Augen noch "verblitzt" hatte)
Also in diesem Sinne... noch ist WE lasset uns "schweißen".. ich bevorzug die Ur-Pils Elektroden. 










<---


----------



## Tobi P. (21 Januar 2007)

Au ja, schweissen, immer her damit! Aber ich bleibe da lieber bei meinem kleinen WIG-Inverter, der ist pflegeleichter und hat nicht so hohe Ansprüche wie dieses Mordstrumm da auf dem Foto 

Mastklettern kam auch dran? Wusste ich gar nicht. Dürfte aber keine Probleme geben, wenn ich mal den Meister mache, bin nebenberuflich Berufskletterer. Klettergurt und Seilbremse sind für mich Werkzeuge wie für andere Schraubendreher und Seitenschneider 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (21 Januar 2007)

Naja mich hat der meister ziemlich genau 15730 Euro gekostet.

Hatte aber noch erweiterte Betriebswitschaftliche Schulungen.
Für mich ist es schon wichtig das ich Kosten und Angebote perfekt kalkulieren kann. Risikofaktoren einbeziehen. Faktor Arbeitskraft und Motivation etc.

Gerade Kosten, Verträge und die Bücher muss man imemr wissen.
Wie willst du den einen grossen Auftrag abwickeln wen du keine genaue Kalkulation berechnen kannst, mit Kunden Abschlagszahlungen vereinbahren, deien Bücher und laufenden Kosten kennst udn mit Banken den Kredirahmen aushandelst etc.?

Da hst du ein paar kleien Aufträge die deien Rahmen ausschöpfen und kommt eine grosse Anfrage daher. Wie Meisterst du den das?

Oft sind auch vorher mechanische Berechnunen notwendig um den Kunden aufzuführen was machbar ist und was nicht. Bzw. welcher Grad der Realisierung mit welchen Kosten vebunden ist.


----------



## Zimbo30 (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

nochmal ne Frage wegen dem meister. Unser Meister ist jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr krank und es sieht auch so aus das er ne ganze Weile braucht (wenn überhaupt) bis er wieder kommt. Ich mache zur Zeit die Elektroinstandhaltung bei uns quasi alleine.  Aber darf ich überhaupt  Änderungen an Maschinen machen bzw. kleine Schaltschränke bauen( z.B. Dachrinneheizung kommt neu rein) oder ist das nicht zulässig?


----------

